# The language of whistles



## Incognito (Nov 28, 2003)

I thought this was interesting:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3241128.stm


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 29, 2003)

Cool.  I remember seeing a film in school when I was in about fifth or sixth grade that talked about this language, and I just thought it was the neatest thing.  I'm glad they are taking steps to preserve it.


----------

